# Houston Bottle Show



## jays emporium

There are not many Texas members on this forum but I want to mention that the only Texas bottle show is next weekend.  Aug 16-17 at Crowne Plaza Hotel 12801 Northwest Freeway in Houston.  I hope those who are close enough will make it.
 Jay


----------



## nhpharm

I'll be there!


----------



## Doctor McMunn

I'll be there too !


----------



## nhpharm

Getting the boxes packed...looking forward to the show.  Always a good show...I've always sold VERY well (even better than the much larger Jackson, Mississippi show).  Lots of antique dealers there getting ready for Marberger so I always bring some general antiques as well.


----------



## ACLbottles

I really wish I could go, but I don't think I can...[&o] Hope you all have fun!


----------



## texasdigger

Boxes packed and ready.  I have more good items this year than any before.  I also have some nice tin and cast toys I am bringing to try to sell.


----------



## jays emporium

Good to hear from you, texasdigger.  I hope to do some business with you and nhpharm like last year.
 Jay


----------



## jays emporium

The Houston show was a lot of fun.  texasdigger, nhpharm and Doctor McMunn were all set up with sales tables.  I bought from all of them.  Here is a pictue of my booth with my friends Fred on the left and Mike on the right.


----------



## jays emporium

People comment that all you can find at the Houston show is Texas bottles and ACL sodas.  Here are some nice bitters I bought there.


----------



## jays emporium

That first one is a ROYCE'S SHERRY WINE BITTERS if you can't read the embossing.  Then I found this giant amber Texas drug store bottle, 10" tall.


----------



## jays emporium

Look how yellow it looks when held up to the light.  I think I'll keep this one in my collection.
 I also bought about 200 clear Texas drug store bottles from texasdigger and assorted hutchinsons and other bottles.  Sales were pretty good too.


----------



## nhpharm

I did quite well...sold over 50% of the stock I brought and picked up some great pieces too!  Was good to see everyone...sounds like next year's show (I think it will be July 18-19 next year) will be bigger as there is some discussion about combining it with the Houston Insulator Show (which is September 14th this year).


----------



## texasdigger

I am in the process of setting up a show in Palestine Texas for spring next year.  Would either of you guys be willing to come set up?  It is close to canton, and will be on the same weekend.  I am doing my best to make it zero cost admission for the actual show day to attract as many as possible.  Please let me know.  If you know anybody else ask them.  Once I have fifty confirmed I will book the event.

 Brad


----------



## jays emporium

I would definitely like to do another Texas show.  I could not go the first weekend in April though.  Warrenton antique show is March 27-April 5.  I cannot miss that show, it is a big money maker.  That week the collectors will be in Warrenton, not Palestine.  March or May would work for me though.  I'm glad someone else has that idea.  I was thinking about putting on a Central Texas show in Waco area but have not actually planned one yet.
 Jay


----------



## texasdigger

Palestine us very central, and the mayor is one of my best buddies.  He also a digger so we would be treated well.


----------



## Doctor McMunn

It was nice seeing you guys at the show.   I would definitely be interested in the another show in Palestine, so keep up us posted.  That was a very nice writeup that Ferdinand posted on his Peachridge site.  Cheers,

 Dick Andre


----------



## texasdigger

I am floored that he posted all my pics today.  He is a great guy to have at the head of our bottle table.  How does that robacks look on your shelves.


----------



## texasdigger

???


----------



## nhpharm

Palestine isn't too bad a drive...I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## Doctor McMunn

The Robacks is sweeeet.  I'm only sorry I missed the pontil cousin...


----------

